# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  barbitariat

## [email protected]

Здравствуйте

Тоже словили вирус. Он зашифровал все базы 1с7 и 1с8. Расширение баз стало barbitariat 

Огромная просьба прислать лечилку. Почта [email protected]

Спасибо Станислав.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gugolovski

Тоже ловил такой. Нашел бесплатный шифровальщик: тут

----------

